

Help the Media Industry Innovate rather than legislate #SOPA - nikhilalmeida
http://thedissectionroom.com/innovations-for-the-media-industry

======
nikhilalmeida
Would the media industry ever understand what "Innovation rather than
legislation" ever mean? I have added my thoughts on how the media industry can
foster innovation. Would love the community to contribute with their pain
points they feel the industry could clear off.

